# Help! trying to replace timing chain



## lzyga05 (Apr 26, 2007)

I need some info on the main steps in doing it, and tips will help alot. So far i got my valve cover of and loosend the oil pan and loosend the bottom motor mount ... but i still cant manage to take of the oil pan. Should i take of the headers now?the bolts are rusted and they will prob snap before they come of. pease give some on tricks, tips on how to


----------



## axl_rose (Jul 28, 2007)

This goes double for me. I need help too.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the bolts are rusted, use plenty of PBlaster and let it soak and use a torch as needed, carefully. Otherwise, make sure you have good drill bits and a metric tap set!

This job is a real pain on a lift and ten times worse on the ground. It's not a typical job that I would recommend to the non-professional mechanic. Make sure you get the hidden 10mm head bolt that screws into the top of the timing cover and sits under the intake manifold. You'll also be needing to jack the engine up and down repeatedly to get access to some bolts. 

If you need the directions to the job, e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send them out to you. You might also be able to find the procedure in the free repair guides section at AutoZone.com - Get in the Zone!


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

hayness manual can walk you through. use permatex "the right stuff" RTV sealant only. don't use anything else. checker has it. 
parts you absolutely need to replace:
oil passage O ring
front crank shaft seal
get new valve cover gasket kit from Napa or Merle's autoparts.
other parts are in your timing chain kit.


----------

